# Godin Flat Five X, $800. Mississauga



## laristotle

Godin Flat Five X Guitar | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## greco

@GTmaker I think this is getting close to what you are looking for. 
Worth considering?


----------



## CathodeRay

That is gorgeous.


----------



## jimmythegeek

With the peizo AND synth access? Decadence!


----------



## KapnKrunch

jimmythegeek said:


> With the peizo AND synth access? Decadence!


I don't think it is synth access. Three outputs: magnetic, magnetic & transducer, transducer. 24" scale is a real temptation - I dig short scale for some styles.


----------



## jimmythegeek

KapnKrunch said:


> I don't think it is synth access. Three outputs: magnetic, magnetic & transducer, transducer. 24" scale is a real temptation - I dig short scale for some styles.


Me too. Short scale gits love heavy strings and heavy strings on that would be heavenly.


----------



## Chito

I was very intrigued by this guitar when it first came out. At $800, I would've been tempted to buy it if it was closer.


----------



## KapnKrunch

jimmythegeek said:


> Me too. Short scale gits love heavy strings and heavy strings on that would be heavenly.


Exactamundo!! I am getting wound up here...


----------



## jimmythegeek

KapnKrunch said:


> Exactamundo!! I am getting wound up here...


I'm in a "one in, one out" situation and there's no way I could get one out before that came in lol.


----------



## KapnKrunch

jimmythegeek said:


> I'm in a "one in, one out" situation and there's no way I could get one out before that came in lol.


Same here. Lol. I have a son in the area who could check it out but...


----------



## laristotle

jimmythegeek said:


> I'm in a "one in, one out" situation and there's no way I could get one out before that came in lol.


I promised my wife that same thing.
That was six guitars ago. lol


----------



## paul gaiser

godin still available?
paul (202) 425-0761


----------



## greco

paul gaiser said:


> godin still available?
> paul (202) 425-0761


It is a Kijiji link. (see 1st post) 
It has been sold or removed from Kijiji.
It is 10 months since it was originally posted here.


----------

